# Just a little Evening Project :)



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, my grandma was needing three little frames for some of her cross-stitch pieces. So after supper I went out and spent a little time in the shop trying my hand at some frames, which I've never done before.. (Other than a simple pine frame with miter cuts..)

I decided to quickly make a spline jig for my table saw and in doing so, tried a few different 'styles'.

Woods: Maple, Walnut
Finish: High gloss Watco lacquer

It's really nothing special at all.. but it was something new for me. I do have to admit I really enjoyed it and was very pleased with the outcome 

Yours truly,
Levi


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Those look awesome! I've been wanting to try a couple frames but an somewhat intimidated by getting exact miters. Soon tho, soon. I just hope they'll be this nice


----------



## Dan K (Jan 3, 2011)

Very nice work, any pictures of your spline jig ?


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Those turned out great! Now you know what to do to spend time in the shop.
Lee


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Those really look good, nice job.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Dwillems26 said:


> Those look awesome! I've been wanting to try a couple frames but an somewhat intimidated by getting exact miters. Soon tho, soon. I just hope they'll be this nice





Dan K said:


> Very nice work, any pictures of your spline jig ?


Thanks guys!  

First of all, Willems, GO FOR IT! Go out today and try your hand at a frame.  Tune up your miter saw or table saw. Make mistakes. Because you will only learn from them and get better. It's really not as hard as it looks..

Dan, I really don't have much of a jig to be proud of.. you wouldn't need to look very hard to find a better jig.. but I'll post a photo soon. 

Thanks again guys!


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

Well done Levi,

I love those frames and Good wood selection too  Nice to see you challenge yourself by trying new methods. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I like your design. You made great looking frames.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice job Levi. Your a natural.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks guys! You all make feel like a pro! hahha I appreciate your kind words, it keeps me going hard


----------



## Fred Paul (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks awesome


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

hands made for wood said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> First of all, Willems, GO FOR IT! Go out today and try your hand at a frame.  Tune up your miter saw or table saw. Make mistakes. Because you will only learn from them and get better. It's really not as hard as it looks..


I want to and would, but I am traveling for work... Again. But definitely when I get home, in between glue drying times for my router cabinet and wine cabinet build lol. The wife is getting upset that I continue talking ideas for projects but haven't finished her cabinet yet lol.

I am pretty interested in your jig also. I love seeing what people come up with to help them build.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Those are some VERY nice looking frames!

I like the contrasting colors and the splines add a nice touch.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice job Levi. They look awesome.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Very classy looking frames there Levi. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes, nice frames Levi. I would like to see the spline jig too if you could post a shot of it.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Good job... I will be standing in line to see the jig as well.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Those are nice


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorrowful Jones said:


> Good job... I will be standing in line to see the jig as well.


You guys won't be too impressed with the jig.. It's no fine art :laughing: But I will get a photo of it tomorrow for you all!


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Very nice Levi,

I've been wanting to try splined corners for picture frames and boxes/drawers.

Did you use a thin kerf or regular blade on you TS?

Also, what material did you use for the splines and did you dimension that material to match your blade kerf?

Jeff


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The frames came out exceptionally well. Very professional looking. I too would like to see the jig.










 







.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Beautifull pieces of work/art Levi :yes:
I really like how you offset the splines in the bottom frame in pic #1.
Please post some pics of 'em filled with gramas cross stitch work.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorrowful Jones said:


> Good job... I will be standing in line to see the jig as well.





jharris said:


> Very nice Levi,
> 
> I've been wanting to try splined corners for picture frames and boxes/drawers.
> 
> ...


 Just go for it  I actually had such a fun time with these frames, just because it was different!
I have a thin kerf blade.. I think it's about 3/32 or so. I used walnut for the splines, and just ripped a strip at the dimension of my blade and then sanded the strip down a bit with my palm sander, to ensure a good fit. 

The photo's coming! I promise! haha But again, I feel kinda embarrassed to post it.. But then again, it did the job for me! :laughing:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm kind of interested in knowing how you made these frames. I'm not quite sure how you went about making the beveled walnut strips. Or are the walnut strips flat and only the maple parts beveled? Either way, they make for some beautiful frames. I have a picture that I'm supposed to be making a frame for and I think your design would be perfect.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I'm kind of interested in knowing how you made these frames. I'm not quite sure how you went about making the beveled walnut strips. Or are the walnut strips flat and only the maple parts beveled? Either way, they make for some beautiful frames. I have a picture that I'm supposed to be making a frame for and I think your design would be perfect.


I can do up some photos of you that should explain how I did it, if you would like.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

hands made for wood said:


> I can do up some photos of you that should explain how I did it, if you would like.


YES! If you are willing I would seriously appreciate it. I love your design and would be thrilled if I could make one in your style. I know my wife would love it too.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Very nice Levi,

I've been wanting to try splined corners for picture frames and boxes/drawers.

Did you use a thin kerf or regular blade on you TS?

Also, what material did you use for the splines and did you dimension that material to match your blade kerf?

Jeff


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

hands made for wood said:


> I can do up some photos of you that should explain how I did it, if you would like.


Yes please.

Jeff


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Just letting you guys no I've put together a tutorial on how to make a splined joint/frame here Hope you all enjoy!

Levi 

Thanks again for all the kind words


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

hands made for wood said:


> Just letting you guys no I've put together a tutorial on how to make a splined joint/frame here Hope you all enjoy!
> 
> Levi
> 
> Thanks again for all the kind words


Thank you Sir! I just checked it out and will be referring to it as I make my own frame. Thanks for being so kind to share your method and for taking the time to create the tutorial. I couldn't quite figure out how you made your parts. Now I know! :thumbsup:


----------

